# Where to buy Comfrey seeds/plants?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I have heard so much about this plant for a while now regarding feed for chickens and other animals and would like to grow some. Where do you buy it from?


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Oops - nevermind. I found the old info in the archives!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

If you want some in the spring I'll send it to you. Just PM and remind me. I have enough. More than enough. Way too much. "Oh my freaking word it's taking over" enough. 

Anyway!  I'd be happy to dig it up for you.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing  I've always wanted a plant.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I bought mine from http://www.horizonherbs.com There is NO LIMIT to the number of leaves you can get from just 6 plants...EGADS!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I started mine from seeds I bought from Shumway. It's doing great. Funny how a plant will pop up here, there, anywhere...

Good stuff, though. The rabbits like it, though I've been warned not to overdo it.

Pony!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've heard comfry is great for sprains and bruises and broken bones as well as a tea for the garden and the compost. This is why i would like to get some.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

The offer's open to anyone. Just PM a reminder to me in the spring. Nickie, it is good for the garden and compost. I make tea when I'm out of seaweed. It will get a cold compost pile going quickly. I compost leaves only, never any seeds. I cut it back before it flowers to be on the safe side.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Talking about leaf harvest - this was a first cutting off ONE plant and I left lots on the plant!








[/IMG]


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Goatlady: What were you doing with all that comfrey in the kitchen? Love the cabinets by the way!


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

hi 
My wife and I live in franklin county Indiana . We have a lot of it . If you are ever in the area feel free to e-mail when you would be here to get it and I will give you up to 6 good plants to start off with.
Indiana Country Friend Jack


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh my, please corral your planting in some way....ours is heading to the woods--we give it away constantly. One little piece will take over your garden. I suggest a big tub or something. Our chickens do like it but they aren't,like crazy over it...DEE


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Maybe a difference in chickens, Mutti, but my girls absolutely ravaged 6 plants I have growing along the foundation of the house - not a hint of growth was left in a week! I'm hoping the roots will regenerat for this spring so I can move them to a more protected area. I only have 6 hens BTW and they free range from noon till dark every day.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

NickieL said:


> I've heard comfry is great for sprains and bruises and broken bones as well as a tea for the garden and the compost. This is why i would like to get some.


Actually, the best use of comfrey medicinally is the root, dried and powdered, which is terrific to stop bleeding, or help in healing cuts and scrapes. It also helps to heal sores.

For broken bones, sprains and bruises, it needs to be in a poultice. While it does help, poultices are messy affairs and I don't bother. *chuckles* 

My grandmother used to make a salve from comfrey root that our family swore would cure everything but cancer and the common cold. I don't know about EVERYTHING, but when my face was laid open by a well timed kick during rabbit shearing at the age of 10, that salve had it healed up in three days...and a month later there wasn't even a scar.

Peace,
Caliann


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

When my oldest daughter's husband got a really bad case of poison ivy all over his arms, my daughter made compresses of steamed comfrey leaves and applied them -- it healed up in a very short time. 

Goats love the stuff. A good way to plant it is just far enough outside their pen that they can reach part of the plant -- that way they can eat as much as they want without killing it. 

MaineFarmMom, I would love to get a plant from you -- will gladly pay shipping. I'll try to remember to PM you in a few months, LOL! (Bad memory, but maybe....I've been wanting to get some comfrey going here for quite a while.)

Kathleen


----------



## Rmfcasey (Dec 19, 2005)

I have tried for 13 years to eliminate comfrey from my garden. If you do plant it make sure you do something to isolate it as it spreads and roots like dandylions on steroids. Rmfcasey


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rmfcasey said:


> I have tried for 13 years to eliminate comfrey from my garden. If you do plant it make sure you do something to isolate it as it spreads and roots like dandylions on steroids. Rmfcasey



I think how far and fast comfrey spreads is soil-dependent. I have friends who can barely get it to grow, others who complain that it's invasive. Mine is spreading slowly and is quite easy to control. I have a bed established next to my compost heap, where it's been for the past 3 years or so. The odd plant will pop up here or there, but is quite easy to pull up with no recurrence.

Pony!


----------



## slfisher (Oct 8, 2002)

Define 'spring' and I'll remind you, too.  I'd also like to get some going here.


----------

